# Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a 2000 Audi TT 1.8 Quattro



## Colombiano1016 (May 1, 2003)

I am doing research for a friend of mine who just recently picked up a 2000 Audi TT 1.8t quattro with the 180hp version of the engine. It is drive by cable and is 5 speed. We were first considering the APR ko4 upgrade kit but after speaking to them, it turns out that it's not available. The options we have from them is getting a front mount, cat back exhaust, and chip. I'm not sure if that would satisfy him power wise and im thinking we might be able to get something a little bit better within our budget. He has about $3k to spend for everything. We are now considering the ATP eliminator kit but we'd like to get a little feedback on that and would like to also consider our other options. What would you all recommend within that price range as far as bolt ons or turbo upgrades? We will be upgrading the suspension and brakes but he wants more power ASAP. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a ... (Colombiano1016)*

eliminator sucks, too much lag not enough power.
for 3K you could get a used k04-2x kit off someones 225TT. some people sell them when they get bigger turbos.
it probably would have been better to buy a 225 from the get go but hey, with 3K thats about it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a ... (GTeyePOPPIN')*

With $3K, you could probably put together a GT28RS kit if you are patient/resourceful, and that'll make way more power than the craptastic elimnator or the 225 upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colombiano1016 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a ... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_With $3K, you could probably put together a GT28RS kit if you are patient/resourceful, and that'll make way more power than the craptastic elimnator or the 225 upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

any idea where i could start at as far piecing parts together? just off the forums basically or is there a good aftermarket shop to deal with?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a ... (Colombiano1016)*

pagparts.com 
I would really advise just researching the hell out of it (days, not hours), and really figure what you need, THEN once thats done, just parts shop the internet...I bet you can find most of the parts for below normal. Any input cincy?


_Modified by l88m22vette at 11:30 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

i really don't think a 28rs can be pieced together for that. i think tuning would put it over that price. maybe im wrong


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a ... (Colombiano1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombiano1016* »_... picked up a 2000 Audi TT 1.8t quattro with the 180hp version of the engine. It is drive by cable and is 5 speed... 

Drive by cable?! I thought all TT's were drive-by-wire.


----------



## Colombiano1016 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a ... (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Drive by cable?! I thought all TT's were drive-by-wire.









not sir, not the early versions...and this is the root of my dilemma


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Need help with best bolt-on/turbo upgrade options for a ... (Colombiano1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombiano1016* »_
not sir, not the early versions...and this is the root of my dilemma









That is bizarre! My 2000 180 quattro coupe was built in 09/1999 and is DBW...
How do you know that your TT is DBC?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*

All 1.8t's in the states are DBW but the AEB A4 which is a DBC.


----------

